# Ligandrol: A Powerful Bulking SARM



## AllesT (Jun 13, 2018)

Ligandrol also was known as Ligan, is a potent SARM which gives out steroid-like results without the high-risk steroids, and of course, avoid their nasty side effects. It is currently the closest SARM with anabolic properties equally competitive as to those with steroids.
This drug only focuses on specific cells to promote protein synthesis. With the specific cell targeting, DNA mutation of the heart and other organs will be avoided. There is also the prevention of muscle and bone wastage. According to the most recent studies published, Ligandrol has shown a positive result in the creation of lean muscle mass as well as the decrease in body fat. It has also shown the boost muscle strength which could be used in more challenging regimes of training. It also helps in the recovery and overall health of the bodybuilder.
Ligandrol has a minimal risk compared to a steroid. This makes Ligandrol a better alternative for bulking up and cutting down fats. However, a Post Cycle Therapy is advised after doing a cycle of Ligandrol, as to the high dependence rate of the drug, still relatively lower than SARM.
Trying out non-steroidal SARM is way safer than trying our steroid which has a plethora of nasty side effects. With regards to the equal effects, one will definitely have a peace of mind taking the non-steroidal SRAM / Ligandrol.

*Recommended use of **Ligan** For Bulking Cycle:*
The recommended dose that a person should take must be between 5 to 10 mg daily for the span of 8 weeks. One must also engage in a protein-rich diet and an increase in calorie intake for an increase in weight.

*Recommended use of **Ligan** For Cutting Cycle:*
When cutting, the suggested dose would be 3-5 mg daily. This dosage will be more effective in cutting down fat while adding more to your muscle size.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2018)

soon to be a controlled substance.


----------

